# EF-S 15-85mm IS USM vs EF-S 18-135mm IS V1



## mukul (May 4, 2018)

Is it worth upgrade? gaining 24 mm and loosing 135mm


----------



## BasXcanon (May 4, 2018)

The EF-S 15-85 IS USM is the best *Optical* APS-C zoom from Canon. For image quality it is the best!
But it is a pretty slow lens for the amount of money, The 17-55mm F2.8 is an alternative but you loose even more in the tele end. In the Canon world the 15-85 is optically better than the 17-55mm and in the Nikon world it is the 16-80 that you should stay away from and get the 17-55mm.

The 18-135mm V1 is just a regular kit lens.
The 18-135mm Nano USM is optically no better than the 15-85mm , but its AF and IS is prob the best.

Your 15-85mm is a good option but keep in mind it is far from perfect for indoor and lower light. That is were you probably want to use a speed light. If not, than stay away from this lens. (PS this lens get listed on eBay rather frequent and you are prob better of buying used.)

*What are you planning to do with your new lens?*


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 5, 2018)

It all depends on you, and how much you obsess over your images. I have never had the 18-135, but have had the 17-55 and two 15-85's.

I use the 15-85 for a every day outside lens, as well as in my studio where I have adequate lighting. I bought my 2nd 15-85 after getting a SL2 as a second body, I recommend it as a very good lens, but its not a match for my L lenses. The focal range of the zoom is excellent, the 15mm wide angle is very useful.


----------



## mpphoto (May 10, 2018)

I've had all three versions of the 18-135mm (only have the newest Nano USM version now), as well as the 15-85mm and the 17-55mm.

I agree that the 15-85mm is the way to go, if you're after image quality. I like using it at outdoor car shows. That extra 15mm at the wide end can make a difference when things get crowded and it is difficult to back away to fit the subject in the frame. Also, you can't beat USM autofocus.

All of the 18-135mm lenses have been OK. Image quality is good enough, but it never wowed me. That 18-135mm focal length range is so useful, though, and that is why I still own one. I'd recommend going for the STM or Nano USM version if you can. I'm not a fan of focus by wire, but I remember thinking the faster and quieter autofocus was a nice upgrade when I switched from the original 18-135mm to the STM version.

The 17-55mm is fine, but I don't have any great enthusiasm for it. It's not a bad lens, but it has never impressed me. I rarely use it. I find the extra focal length range of the 15-85mm more useful than the f/2.8 of the 17-55mm. But that's just my personal preference. I also find the lens creep of the 17-55mm annoying.


----------

